
Ask HN: Founders, now that Privacy Shield is invalid, how are you handling GDPR? - ezekg
I run a small SaaS business and I am really struggling here. I previously utilized Privacy Shield, but now that it&#x27;s invalid, I have customers asking what I&#x27;m going to do next. I invested a lot into Privacy Shield, and now that I am full-time on my business and have a family to support, I really don&#x27;t want to continue putting so much money into becoming and staying GDPR compliant again. But a sizable portion of my revenue comes from EU businesses, so I need a solution.<p>Fellow founders, what are you using?
======
tarun_anand
I came across this

[https://incountry.com/lp/whitepaper/techinical-whitepaper-
pr...](https://incountry.com/lp/whitepaper/techinical-whitepaper-privacy-
shield)

Does this work for you?

There are also scanners that do an audit and check.

What is the exact scenario you have?

